# Lost books of the bible



## Terminal Idiot (Dec 27, 2013)

Interesting. I wonder why these were deemed less reliable than the others.

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1016/whats-up-with-the-lost-books-of-the-bible


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 28, 2013)

Because they are Humanist.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Because you cant claim its a miracle that all the stories fit together if you include the ones that don't.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 28, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Because you cant claim its a miracle that all the stories fit together if you include the ones that don't.



ExactAmundo Fonzarelli


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 28, 2013)

Terminal Idiot said:


> Interesting. I wonder why these were deemed less reliable than the others.



I know of at least two books asserting that LBJ was behind the Kennedy assassination.  They are deemed less reliable than the others.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 28, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I know of at least two books asserting that LBJ was behind the Kennedy assassination.  They are deemed less reliable than the others.



What does that have to do with the Bible? And who did the deeming for these lost books?


----------



## HawgJawl (Dec 28, 2013)

One of the criteria for inclusion in the KJV Bible, the one I find the most disturbing, is: Does is support true doctrine.

Today most Christians use the Bible to evaluate whether the beliefs of a certain church are consistent with "true doctrine".  The Bible tells us what "true doctrine" is.

When the Bible was being assembled, it was the exact opposite.  Man's beliefs were utilized to evaluate whether the scriptures under consideration were "true doctrine".


----------



## bullethead (Dec 28, 2013)

HawgJawl said:


> One of the criteria for inclusion in the KJV Bible, the one I find the most disturbing, is: Does is support true doctrine.
> 
> Today most Christians use the Bible to evaluate whether the beliefs of a certain church are consistent with "true doctrine".  The Bible tells us what "true doctrine" is.
> 
> When the Bible was being assembled, it was the exact opposite.  Man's beliefs were utilized to evaluate whether the scriptures under consideration were "true doctrine".



Precisely


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 28, 2013)

Its no different than today i'm sure they'res always Haters.. Maybe he did do those things but could you get past the judgement of him to see that he layed down everything,,,,now imagine yourself doing this.... lay down your house,wife,kids,possessions and walk out your door to teach the world Love and forgiveness of each other and die for that.. not any different than MLK, Kennedy, etc...but the difference is Jesus done the ultimate teachings and preaching for all man kind..  Ask yourself where would we be without these teachings?  what other beliefs would be in effect? Perhaps Atheist beliefs, Maybe Buddhism,Muslim, so picture America founded on these other beliefs..  Want examples look at other countries that are founded on other principals or no principals.. the way to look at those lost books would be using the 10 commandments when reading, thou shalt not judge.. You ask why wouldn't you judge.. well could that be in your future? how do you know its not?


----------



## Joe of Dirt (Dec 28, 2013)

The bible was translated and compiled (often out of context), under the direction of that British homosexual Jimmie Boy, in order to control the people in his empire.

Then, people fled that empire, supposedly to get out from under its religious oppression (actually, that is an half-truth - greed was the main reason for those people with bad teeth coming to this country).  And yet, some people still take that compiled/translated-by-a-homo stack of papers to be "the word of God"....(yeah, right).


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 28, 2013)

Joe of Dirt said:


> The bible was translated and compiled (often out of context), under the direction of that British homosexual Jimmie Boy, in order to control the people in his empire.
> 
> Then, people fled that empire, supposedly to get out from under its religious oppression (actually, that is an half-truth - greed was the main reason for those people with bad teeth coming to this country).  And yet, some people still take that compiled/translated-by-a-homo stack of papers to be "the word of God"....(yeah, right).



Wouldn't your time be better spent questioning why Christians post in this forum?


----------



## Joe of Dirt (Dec 28, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Wouldn't your time be better spent questioning why Christians post in this forum?



Are you saying I should go trolling and infesting the religious forum?  Kind of a double standard around here.  People get banned for "going against the grain", especially if you torque off a King James leg humper.  Or, you can say something that is on the lighter-shade-of-pale grey, and you get multiple infractions.  But very, very frequent flagrant violations of the TOS here don't even draw a bat of an eye. 

Then again, you just can't fix stupid.  Oh, and inbred people can't help it that their genetics and brain pattern is all messed up - it really isn't their fault that their mother is also their aunt.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 28, 2013)

centerpin allow me -


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 28, 2013)

Joe of Dirt said:


> People get banned for "going against the grain", especially if you torque off a King James leg humper.  Or, you can say something that is on the lighter-shade-of-pale grey, and you get multiple infractions.  But very, very frequent flagrant violations of the TOS here don't even draw a bat of an eye.



Interesting comment coming from somebody who joined in November.  You sound like you've been banned before, and "Joe of Dirt" is your latest incarnation.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 28, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> centerpin allow me -



Thanks.  You can never have enough Ace Ventura.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 28, 2013)

Joe of Dirt said:


> Are you saying I should go trolling and infesting the religious forum?  Kind of a double standard around here.  People get banned for "going against the grain", especially if you torque off a King James leg humper.  Or, you can say something that is on the lighter-shade-of-pale grey, and you get multiple infractions.  But very, very frequent flagrant violations of the TOS here don't even draw a bat of an eye.
> 
> Then again, you just can't fix stupid.  Oh, and inbred people can't help it that their genetics and brain pattern is all messed up - it really isn't their fault that their mother is also their aunt.



 Teach us your moral standards please... How can someones mother be their Aunt is that's an Oxymoron?.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 29, 2013)

John 21:25
King James Version (KJV)
25 And there are also many other things which Jesus did, the which, if they should be written every one, I suppose that even the world itself could not contain the books that should be written. Amen.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how many of the books that were not included even proclaimed to be inspired by God?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Does anyone know how many of the books that were not included even proclaimed to be inspired by God?



String, in all honesty, God never did any of the proclaiming on the first 66/72.
The ones that do the proclaiming also do the denying.


----------



## HawgJawl (Jan 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Does anyone know how many of the books that were not included even proclaimed to be inspired by God?



Do you believe that every scripture in the current Bible was inspired by God?


----------

